

HN User offering hacker-friendly office space in downtown Wash DC - danielodio
http://desks.1410Q.com
Hey HN, we're the creators of http://www.AppMakr.com and we just moved into an awesome new office at 14th &#38; Q streets in NW Washington, DC.  We're renting out 12 desks (8 left) for $250/mo. each.  Includes wifi and conference room plus a great tech-entrepreneur vibe, tech classes and speaker events.  You must be a technology business to rent space.  Check out what we're doing w/ the space at http://vision.1410Q.com.  Lots of pics at www.1410Q.com<p>- DROdio
Daniel R. Odio
A loyal HN user :)
======
danielodio
Hey HN, we're the creators of <http://www.AppMakr.com> and we just moved into
an awesome new office at 14th & Q streets in NW Washington, DC. We're renting
out 12 desks (8 left) for $250/mo. each. Includes wifi and conference room
plus a great tech-entrepreneur vibe, tech classes and speaker events. You must
be a technology business to rent space. Check out what we're doing w/ the
space at <http://vision.1410Q.com>. Lots of pics at www.1410Q.com

\- DROdio Daniel R. Odio A loyal HN user :)

